# Aland oder Döbel, Hilfe!



## Phenom (18. Dezember 2008)

Einen wünderschönen Abend!

Ich habe ein Problem. Im Sommer habe ich einen Döbel/ALand gefangen, doch bei näherer Betrachtung des Bildes kann ich nicht eindeutig sagen, welcher( oder vielleicht sogar eine Mischung) es ist. Wäre es ein ALand, dann wäre dieser mit 50 cm ein schon sehr ordentliches Exemplar. Leider habe ich die Afterflosse verdeckt, was die Identiifikation einfach machen würde. Die golden schimmernde Iris würde für einen Aland sprechen. (Schwimmt wieder)

Kann mir jemand helfen?

Vielen Danke im Voraus


----------



## frogile (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aland oder Döbel, Hilfe!*

Tippe auf Döbel, da er schwarze Umrandungen im Schuppenkleid hat.

Wobei sein Schuppenkleid recht engschuppig ist... was wiederum auf einen Aland schliessen dürfte


----------



## grazy04 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aland oder Döbel, Hilfe!*

da die Rückenflosse hinter der Bauchflosse steht tip ich auf nen Aland, ich hab elber erst einen Döbel gefangen, würde sagen da war die schwarze Zeichnung der Schuppen kräftiger, kann mich aber auch täuschen was das angeht da es schon ne weile her ist  , der Tip Aland steht aber.


so long


----------



## nosn (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aland oder Döbel, Hilfe!*

100 pro ein nerfling!! aitel hätte viel dickeren schädel


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aland oder Döbel, Hilfe!*



nosn schrieb:


> 100 pro ein nerfling!! aitel hätte viel dickeren schädel



So ist es. Der Kopf eines Döbels ist vor allem in dieser Größe wesentlich breiter, außerdem hat der Döbel eine wesentlich dunklere und graue Flosseneinfärbung.


----------



## rhinefisher (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aland oder Döbel, Hilfe!*

Hi! Ich würde auf Döbel tippen - dummer weise habe ich noch nie einen Nerfling gesehen... .
Ein Aland ist es definitiv nicht.
Petri!


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aland oder Döbel, Hilfe!*

Ein Aland ist das nicht. Der ist breiter.
Sieht aber auch nicht wie Döbel aus, bischen komisch


----------



## BallerNacken (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aland oder Döbel, Hilfe!*

ich würde am ehesten auf Döbel tippen. Die Rückenflosse eines Döbels ist nach außen gewölbt und die des Alands nach innen gewölbt.

Außerdem sollte man an der Schwanzflosse auch einige Unterschiede erkennen können. Ist hier allerdings auch nicht so einfach. Die Schwanzflosse des Alands ist etwas Sipter gewinkelt und läuft auch spitzer aus!

Aber beide merkmale sind schwer zu erkennen...

Dennoch würde ich aufgrund dieser Tatsachen eher auf Döbel tippen, da es eher passt...


----------



## Thomasmathias (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aland oder Döbel, Hilfe!*



Phenom schrieb:


> Einen wünderschönen Abend!
> 
> Ich habe ein Problem. Im Sommer habe ich einen Döbel/ALand gefangen, doch bei näherer Betrachtung des Bildes kann ich nicht eindeutig sagen, welcher( oder vielleicht sogar eine Mischung) es ist. Wäre es ein ALand, dann wäre dieser mit 50 cm ein schon sehr ordentliches Exemplar. Leider habe ich die Afterflosse verdeckt, was die Identiifikation einfach machen würde. Die golden schimmernde Iris würde für einen Aland sprechen. (Schwimmt wieder)
> 
> ...



100% ein Nerfling! Leider ist a.d.Foto die Afterflosse nicht zu erkennen. An der Form der Afterflosse ist eine Identifizierung (unter anderem) sehr einfach.
Konkav (nach innen gewölbt) > Nerfling
Konvex (nach aussen gewölbt/"Bugel wia a Hex ;-)") > Aitel


----------



## Thomasmathias (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aland oder Döbel, Hilfe!*



BallerNacken schrieb:


> ich würde am ehesten auf Döbel tippen. Die Rückenflosse eines Döbels ist nach außen gewölbt und die des Alands nach innen gewölbt.
> 
> Außerdem sollte man an der Schwanzflosse auch einige Unterschiede erkennen können. Ist hier allerdings auch nicht so einfach. Die Schwanzflosse des Alands ist etwas Sipter gewinkelt und läuft auch spitzer aus!
> 
> ...



Tja mein lieber, verwechselst wohl die Rückenflosse mit der Afterflosse!?


----------



## Brassenwürger (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aland oder Döbel, Hilfe!*

Hmmmmm.....|kopfkrat

Ich habe mir den Fisch mal ganz genau angesehen, irgendwie weist der Merkmale sowohl von Döbel als auch von Aland auf. Die gerandeten Schuppen und die abgerundeten Flossen sprechen für einen Döbel, der relativ kleine Kopf, das recht kleine Maul und die ebenfalls kleinen Schuppen eher für einen Aland. Eventuell handelt es sich um einen Hybriden, da sich beide Arten problemlos miteinander kreuzen können....


----------



## abul (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aland oder Döbel, Hilfe!*

Bei uns sehen die Nerflinge/Alande so aus wie der in der Spüle... Das ist doch ein Nerfling oder täusche ich mich etwa die ganze Zeit?
Aitel/Döbel so wie der in der in der Hand. Von daher würde ich bei deinem Fang eher auf Döbel tippen, da breiter Kopf, Netzzeichnung erkennbar (wenn auch nur schwach) und torpedoförmig... Ganz sicher kann man aber es nur selten sagen finde ich...

Im Zweifelsfall immer Hybrid


----------



## jimmie8882 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aland oder Döbel, Hilfe!*

Ich tipp auf Döbel. 

Die Rückenflosse sitzt weiter hinten als beim Aland, 
die Schuppen sind deutlicher zu erkennen, 
die Bauchflossen sind sind für nen Aland zu "blumig/kräftig",
das Heck ist eher abgerundet und nicht so scharfkantig wie beim Aland, 
und der Kopf ist halt nen Kopf vom Döbel. 
Beim Aland wäre dieser eckiger und wesentlich kleiner, I swear!


----------



## williwurm (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aland oder Döbel, Hilfe!*

rate hin und her in lexikon kucken  hilft immer   Das Fischlexikon  mfg willi


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aland oder Döbel, Hilfe!*

Das ist niemals ein Döbel, außer er war beim Chirurgen und hat sein Maul verkleinert und anschließend beim Frisör, um die Flossen hellbraun zu färben.
Vielleicht doch ein Hybride.


----------



## BallerNacken (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aland oder Döbel, Hilfe!*



Thomasmathias schrieb:


> Tja mein lieber, verwechselst wohl die Rückenflosse mit der Afterflosse!?



tja mein lieber, dann schau dir mal das hier an:

Döbel

Aland

und achte auf dir Rückenflosse...#h


----------



## Thomasmathias (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aland oder Döbel, Hilfe!*



BallerNacken schrieb:


> tja mein lieber, dann schau dir mal das hier an:
> 
> Döbel
> 
> ...



Soll ich jetzt allen ernstes darauf eingehen? 

ja? Ich melde mich in kürze nochmal!

(Aber i.d.Zwischenzeit kannst du dir auf deinen Links ja die Fotos von Aland/Aitel mal ansehen)


----------



## Thomasmathias (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aland oder Döbel, Hilfe!*



jimmie8882 schrieb:


> Ich tipp auf Döbel.
> 
> Die Rückenflosse sitzt weiter hinten als beim Aland,
> die Schuppen sind deutlicher zu erkennen,
> ...



So nun hab ich es euch zuliebe nochmal  a.d.Heintges System herausgesucht:

Nerfling:

leicht konkave Afterflosse, tief gegabelte - leicht unsymetrische Schwanzflosse (unterer Lappen etwas länger) , Rückenflosse beginnt HINTER dem Ansatz der Bauchflossen.
55-60 Schuppen a.d.Seitenlinie

Aitel:

Afterflosse leicht Konvex, Schwanzflosse leicht gegabelt, Rückenflosse beginnt ÜBER Ansatz der Bauchflossen.
Brust u.Bauchflossen, After und Schwanzflosse rötlich.
Ausserdem i.d.Afterflosse bereits i.d.Jugend nach außen gewölbt, gutes Unterscheidungsmerkmal.....
44-46 Schuppen a.d.Seitenlinie


----------



## BallerNacken (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aland oder Döbel, Hilfe!*



Thomasmathias schrieb:


> Soll ich jetzt allen ernstes darauf eingehen?
> 
> ja? Ich melde mich in kürze nochmal!
> 
> (Aber i.d.Zwischenzeit kannst du dir auf deinen Links ja die Fotos von Aland/Aitel mal ansehen)



ganz ehrlich was willst du von mir? zu hast mich zittiert und meintest, das ich die Rückenflosse mit der Afterflosse verwechsle...und das tue ich nicht!

An der Rückenflosse, kann man diese beiden Fische auch unterscheiden. Jedenfalls, wenn man nach den von mir geposteten Bildern geht...
Vielleicht nicht so gut, wie an der Afterflosse, aber es geht. Und wenn meine Aussage falsch ist, dann beweise es und laber hier nich so blöd rum...|krach:


----------



## YakuzaInk (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aland oder Döbel, Hilfe!*

es ist definitv kein "reinrassiger" döbel!
Aland...? schwierig... könnte durchaus ne mischung sein!


----------



## Thomasmathias (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aland oder Döbel, Hilfe!*



BallerNacken schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich was willst du von mir? zu hast mich zittiert und meintest, das ich die Rückenflosse mit der Afterflosse verwechsle...und das tue ich nicht!
> 
> An der Rückenflosse, kann man diese beiden Fische auch unterscheiden. Jedenfalls, wenn man nach den von mir geposteten Bildern geht...
> Vielleicht nicht so gut, wie an der Afterflosse, aber es geht. Und wenn meine Aussage falsch ist, dann beweise es und laber hier nich so blöd rum...|krach:



omg ich geb mich geschlagen! Dann ist es halt ein Döbel ..... #q
Ich kann dir dutzende Fotos zeigen (noch dazu waren es bei deinen links ZEICHNUNGEN) wo man es genau anders herum sieht....
Ich Laber hier nicht blöd rum, ich will euch Zeigen um welchen Fisch es sich handelt.
Ist ja ein Trauerspiel dass viele nicht mal die Fischarten kennen und in anderen Threads über den Sinn/Unsinn einer Fischerprüfung bzw. den Vorbereitungskursen diskutiert wird.
Darüber sollte mal nachgedacht werden!

Und nochmal, es ist KEIN Döbel sonder 100% ein Nerfling/Aland!

Nix für ungut


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aland oder Döbel, Hilfe!*

Es gibt auch Hybriden. Hier kann man dann nicht mehr unter Döbel/Aland unterscheiden, sondern höchstens sagen er weist mehr Merkmale von einem Döbel, als von einem Aitel auf, oder umgekehrt.
Hier wird es definitiv keine Lösung geben, da es einfach keine "reine" Fischart mehr ist....


mfg Flo


----------



## BallerNacken (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aland oder Döbel, Hilfe!*

nur so zur info...ich habe nie behauptet, dass es 100%ig ein Döbel ist...

du hast ja nur 100%ig behauptet das es ein Aland ist. Scheinst ja hier der Pro zu sein...aber lassen wir das

mein erster Post sollte nur eine Hilfestellung sein und ich habe meine Meinung dazu geäußert, welcher Fisch es sein KÖNNTE.

Das Foto ist einfach zu be********* um ein eindeutiges Ergebnis zu bekommen. Wie so oft bei diesen Fragen!


----------



## Roosterfish (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aland oder Döbel, Hilfe!*

Aufgrund der Kopfform und des Schuppenkleides identifiziere ich den Fisch recht deutlich als Aland.

Roosterfish


----------



## Thomasmathias (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aland oder Döbel, Hilfe!*



Roosterfish schrieb:


> Aufgrund der Kopfform und des Schuppenkleides identifiziere ich den Fisch recht deutlich als Aland.
> 
> Roosterfish



Danke! Endlich mal einer der sich auskennt! #6

@Ballernacken   > naja ich angel schon immer, von klein auf. Wurde durch Vater und vorallem der exzelenten Jugendarbeit anhand von Dia/Foto Abende geschult. Auch Pflanzen/Vögel u. Kleinstlebewesen wurden behandelt. Das hat nix mit Pro etc zu tun, sondern einfach mit Erfahrung. 

@Flo   > das ist auch kein Hybride! Sondern einfach ein Aland.
           Aufgrund welcher Merkmale kannst du schliessen,dass mehr auf einen Döbel schliessen lässt??

Als Fischereiaufseher hab ich schon so manches gesehen! Da steht im Fangbuch "Brachse". Dann findet man in den Eimern Güstern, Zobel, Zope etc.... Sowas darf doch nicht passieren!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aland oder Döbel, Hilfe!*

Habe nie gesagt das es ein Döbel ist. Auch nicht das es ein Aland ist. Da man anhand dieses bescheidenen Bildes einfach keine genau Fernprognose abgeben kann. Alles andere ist einfach nur Raterei mit einer 50% Chance die richtige Antwort zu geben.

Da ich den Kopf nicht in der breite sehe. Nicht genau erkennen kann ob die Schuppen schwarz umrundet sind und das Maul auch nur von der Seite geöffnet sehe, lasse ich mich einfach nicht auf eine Fernprognose ein. Anhand der Flossenfrabe würde ich hier keine Bestimmung fällen. 

mfg Flo


----------



## grazy04 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aland oder Döbel, Hilfe!*

wo bleibt der Bratwurstverkäufer..... man wie man sich über ein Foto auslassen kann.... Wenn das unser einziges Problem ist gehts uns wirklich gut !! 

Hier sollte ne Abstimmung reingemacht werden, jeder eine Stimme abgeben und was rauskommt das iss es dann. Wenn 50% sagen "hmm iss nicht eindeutig zu sagen" und die anderen 50% sagen doch das ist doch eindeutig ein XXXXX " kann sich dieser Fred noch über Jahre ziehen und wer will das ???

so long und noch viel Spass bei heiteren Fischeraten


----------



## Thomasmathias (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aland oder Döbel, Hilfe!*



grazy04 schrieb:


> wo bleibt der Bratwurstverkäufer..... man wie man sich über ein Foto auslassen kann.... Wenn das unser einziges Problem ist gehts uns wirklich gut !!
> 
> Hier sollte ne Abstimmung reingemacht werden, jeder eine Stimme abgeben und was rauskommt das iss es dann. Wenn 50% sagen "hmm iss nicht eindeutig zu sagen" und die anderen 50% sagen doch das ist doch eindeutig ein XXXXX " kann sich dieser Fred noch über Jahre ziehen und wer will das ???
> 
> so long und noch viel Spass bei heiteren Fischeraten





Der Threadersteller wollte aber kein Tipspiel bzw. Abstimmung sondern eine Antwort!
Und die Richtige hat er von mir und einigen anderen auch erhalten!


----------



## FischAndy1980 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aland oder Döbel, Hilfe!*

99,99999% Aland! 

Döbel ist es auf keinen Fall !!!


----------



## grazy04 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aland oder Döbel, Hilfe!*



> Der Threadersteller wollte aber kein Tipspiel bzw. Abstimmung sondern eine Antwort!
> Und die Richtige hat er von mir und einigen anderen auch erhalten!



mag sein aber wenn man sich das hier durchliest kommt aber auf die Idee....... noch lustiger find ich ja das enorme Selbstvertrauen was einige hier an den Tag legen, also ich lehn mich wieder zurück und lass mich gerne noch was unterhalten....

PS: 
erklär doch nochmal warum das 100% ein Aland ist ,vlt kannste ja die Hybrid und oder Döbelfraktion umstimmen oder mit deinem unumstößlichen Fachwissen weiterbilden.


----------



## Thomasmathias (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aland oder Döbel, Hilfe!*



grazy04 schrieb:


> mag sein aber wenn man sich das hier durchliest kommt aber auf die Idee....... noch lustiger find ich ja das enorme Selbstvertrauen was einige hier an den Tag legen, also ich lehn mich wieder zurück und lass mich gerne noch was unterhalten....
> 
> PS:
> erklär doch nochmal warum das 100% ein Aland ist ,vlt kannste ja die Hybrid und oder Döbelfraktion umstimmen oder mit deinem unumstößlichen Fachwissen weiterbilden.



Ich soll dir erklären warum das 100% ein Aland ist?
1.weil ich Augen im Kopf hab und aufgrund des sehr guten Fotos dieses einwandfrei zu erkennen ist!
2.schon unzählige Nerflinge gefangen habe.

Wenn ich dir nen Schuppenkarpfen zeige, wirst du ja auch nicht ins grübeln kommen und ggf. mit Karauschen/Giebel daherkommen oder?


----------



## Johnnie Walker (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aland oder Döbel, Hilfe!*



Kaulbarsch-Killer schrieb:


> Ein Aland ist das nicht. Der ist breiter.
> Sieht aber auch nicht wie Döbel aus, bischen komisch



Hast du nicht dieses Jahr einen Aland als Döbel zu Redaktion geschickt, damit dieser bei den Fangmeldungen gepostet wird?
Ich finde, dass du dir hier nicht wirklich leisten kannst zu beurteilen um welchen Fisch es sich hier handelt.

Das auf dem Bild ist ein Aland
Hätte auch gerne so einen Bach hinter meinem Haus


----------



## Silvo (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aland oder Döbel, Hilfe!*

Das ist definitiv kein aland,wir haben in slowenien viele alande gefangen,aber auch Döbel.
Da ich noch nie ein Nerfling gesehen habe bzw gehört würde ich auf jeden Fall auf Döbel tippen,bin mir sogar sicher|bla:
Der aland hat ein kleineres Maul und ist etwas hochrückiger...


----------



## Thomasmathias (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aland oder Döbel, Hilfe!*



Silvo schrieb:


> Das ist definitiv kein aland,wir haben in slowenien viele alande gefangen,aber auch Döbel.
> Da ich noch nie ein Nerfling gesehen habe bzw gehört würde ich auf jeden Fall auf Döbel tippen,bin mir sogar sicher|bla:
> Der aland hat ein kleineres Maul und ist etwas hochrückiger...



Ja du bist ja hier der allerbeste!
Du weist ja noch nicht einmal, dass ALAND und NERFLING ein und DERSELBE Fisch ist!

#6

Les dir nochmal dein Posting durch! Unglaublich.... ts ts ts


----------



## Silvo (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aland oder Döbel, Hilfe!*



Thomasmathias schrieb:


> Ja du bist ja hier der allerbeste!
> Du weist ja noch nicht einmal, dass ALAND und NERFLING ein und DERSELBE Fisch ist!
> 
> #6
> ...



Pass mal auf Kollege.
Dann hab ich ja somit doppelt Recht !!!!
Was hat das damit zu tun? jedenfalls weiss ich wie ein Döbel und ein Aland aussieht.
Und wenn ein Aland ein Nerfling ist,dann hab ich ja auf jeden fall Recht gehabt das es ein Döbel ist.
Und desweiteren lass ich mich von dir hier nicht so doof von der Seite anquatschen,OK|evil:Scheinst ja hier wohl der Klügste zu sein was?
Behalte mal ein bisschen mehr respekt vor den nächsten!!!
Live würdest du warscheinlich nicht sooo Klug rumalbern#d

Ausserdem habe ich hier keinen angegriffen!...Du schon!!!
Naja frohe Weihnachten noch und Fair Play please....


----------



## FischAndy1980 (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: das ist ein Aland*



Silvo schrieb:


> Und wenn ein Aland ein Nerfling ist,dann hab ich ja auf jeden fall Recht gehabt das es ein Döbel ist.


 

Nööö ist kein Döbel und das sieht man auch schon auf dem Bild!!!
Da hat Thomasmathias schon Ahnung und ich schliess mich seiner meinung mit den Aland an#6


Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## HOX (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aland oder Döbel, Hilfe!*

Aland


----------



## Silvo (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aland oder Döbel, Hilfe!*

@Fischandy

siehst du denn nicht was für ein Maul der Fisch hat?
Der Aland hat ein viel kleineres Maul und ist hochrückiger!!!

Ich weiss leider nicht wie ich hier die Bilder verlinken soll,aber guck bitte einfach bei Gooooooooooogle!!!!!



Ich angel in Slowenien diese Fische seitdem ich 5 bin!!!
Ausserdem kann mann es ja anscheinend hier sowieso nicht beweisen und jeder hat hier ne andere Meinung!
Ps: ich bin nicht der Einzige der sagt das es ein Döbel ist!!!
Aber ich habe beide Fischarten schon sehr zahlreich gefangen!
Es ist so als wenn du mir jetzt sagen würdest das ich nicht braun- sondern grünhaarig bin...#q

liebe Grüße
Der Silvo#h


----------



## FischAndy1980 (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aland oder Döbel, Hilfe!*

Hallo Silvo mit den vielen ausrufezeichen


wieso hochrückiger? Der Fisch auf den Bild ist für einen Aland doch hochrückig genug und daher auch eindeutig als ein Aland zu erkennen. Und wieso muss man deine falschaussage akzeptieren|kopfkrat?? 
Hab auch schon etliche Alande gefangen, Döbel gibts hier eher seltener, aber dennoch kann ich beide Arten gut voneinander unterscheiden.

Mich würden auf jedenfall mal deine Bilder mit den Döbeln und Alanden interessieren. Kannst sie beim Beitrag schreiben unten bei "Anhänge verwalten" hochladen. Oder hier http://www.*ih.us/ und dann im Beitrag einfügen.

P.S. das Alande ein viel kleineres Maul haben kann ich auf meinen Bildern auch nicht erkennen, zumal sie ab einer gewissen größe auch Räuberisch leben.

Gruß


----------



## DonTonno (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aland oder Döbel, Hilfe!*

DonTonno bedankt sich bei Thomasmathias für:



Thomasmathias schrieb:


> Ist ja ein Trauerspiel dass viele nicht mal die Fischarten kennen und in anderen Threads über den Sinn/Unsinn einer Fischerprüfung bzw. den Vorbereitungskursen diskutiert wird.
> Darüber sollte mal nachgedacht werden!


 
#6#6#6


----------



## angler-jan (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aland oder Döbel, Hilfe!*

Moin
Ich schließe den Döbel aus, er hat viel größere Schuppen. 
Mein Problem ist, auf Fischandy´s Fotos sieht der Aland viel farbiger aus. 
Bei dem TS ist der komplette Fisch grau braun. 
Auch ein Döbel hat gefärbte Flossen und eine schwarze kleine Rückenflosse.(oder wie man das nennt)
Ärgert euch nicht, sondern versucht dieses Rätsel hier zu lösen!


----------



## Silvo (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aland oder Döbel, Hilfe!*

so hier mal 2 Bilder:
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 DÖBEL



	

		
			
		

		
	
 ALAND

Ich glaube wenn wir den Fisch alle Live gesehen hätten,würde keiner von uns falsch liegen...ich will hier niemanden sagen das er keine Ahnung von Fische hat,es ist halt nur immer wieder schwierig auf so Bildern.vor allem bei so 2 sehr ähnlichen Fischarten!


----------



## angler-jan (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aland oder Döbel, Hilfe!*

@Slivio 
hast schon recht. 
Auf dem Bild vom TS ist es wirklich schwierig zu erkennen.


----------



## carphunterNRW (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aland oder Döbel, Hilfe!*

Also bei uns sehen die Döbel auf jeden Fall anders aus.

Daher tippe ich auch auf Aland, bin mir sogar ziemlich sicher.


----------



## Thomasmathias (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aland oder Döbel, Hilfe!*



Silvo schrieb:


> Pass mal auf Kollege.
> Dann hab ich ja somit doppelt Recht !!!!
> Was hat das damit zu tun? jedenfalls weiss ich wie ein Döbel und ein Aland aussieht.
> Und wenn ein Aland ein Nerfling ist,dann hab ich ja auf jeden fall Recht gehabt das es ein Döbel ist.
> ...




Hallo nochmal alles zusammen!

Bevor ich mich jetzt hier aus der sinnlosen Diskussion ausklinke lieber Silvio, kopiere mal das Bild des Threaderöffners auf deinen Pc, vergrössere es und zähl mal die Schuppen a.d.Seitenlinie...

Dein Ergebnis darfst du dann hier posten!

Hab hier keinen in irgendeiner Form angegriffen, wenn du dich aber aufgrund deiner Dünnhäutigkeit a.d.Schlips getreten fühlst entschuldigt ich mich persönlich bei dir.


----------



## Silvo (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aland oder Döbel, Hilfe!*

Zitat von tomasmatthias:
Hab hier keinen in irgendeiner Form angegriffen, wenn du dich aber aufgrund deiner Dünnhäutigkeit a.d.Schlips getreten fühlst entschuldigt ich mich persönlich bei dir.[/quote]

LÄCHERLICH....#h#q


----------



## Thomasmathias (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aland oder Döbel, Hilfe!*



Silvo schrieb:


> Zitat von tomasmatthias:
> Hab hier keinen in irgendeiner Form angegriffen, wenn du dich aber aufgrund deiner Dünnhäutigkeit a.d.Schlips getreten fühlst entschuldigt ich mich persönlich bei dir.


 
LÄCHERLICH....#h#q[/QUOTE]


Jetzt hast du doch tatsächlich vergessen dein Ergebnis zu posten!

#q


----------



## grazy04 (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aland oder Döbel, Hilfe!*



> Ich soll dir erklären warum das 100% ein Aland ist?
> 1.weil ich Augen im Kopf hab und aufgrund des sehr guten Fotos dieses einwandfrei zu erkennen ist!
> 2.schon unzählige Nerflinge gefangen habe.
> 
> Wenn ich dir nen Schuppenkarpfen zeige, wirst du ja auch nicht ins grübeln kommen und ggf. mit Karauschen/Giebel daherkommen oder?



Du bist der beste !!!!!! LÖL

lies dir mal meinen ersten Beitrag hier durch, fals du das kannst, dann wirst du feststellen das ich bereits gesagt habe was für ein Fisch das sein könnte !!! Mich wundert echt das hier noch kein Mod erschienen ist !!!!!!!! und AUCH für dich die Umgangsformen erklärt !!! Wie kann man eigentlich so selbstverliebt sein........

Das beweist mir wie richtig meine Signatur ist !!


----------



## Silvo (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aland oder Döbel, Hilfe!*



grazy04 schrieb:


> Du bist der beste !!!!!! LÖL
> 
> lies dir mal meinen ersten Beitrag hier durch, fals du das kannst, dann wirst du feststellen das ich bereits gesagt habe was für ein Fisch das sein könnte !!! Mich wundert echt das hier noch kein Mod erschienen ist !!!!!!!! und AUCH für dich die Umgangsformen erklärt !!! Wie kann man eigentlich so selbstverliebt sein........
> 
> Das beweist mir wie richtig meine Signatur ist !!



|good:|good:|good:


----------



## Thomasmathias (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aland oder Döbel, Hilfe!*



grazy04 schrieb:


> Du bist der beste !!!!!! LÖL
> 
> lies dir mal meinen ersten Beitrag hier durch, fals du das kannst, dann wirst du feststellen das ich bereits gesagt habe was für ein Fisch das sein könnte !!! Mich wundert echt das hier noch kein Mod erschienen ist !!!!!!!! und AUCH für dich die Umgangsformen erklärt !!! Wie kann man eigentlich so selbstverliebt sein........
> 
> Das beweist mir wie richtig meine Signatur ist !!




So, hab mir gerade deinen ersten Beitrag hier durchgelesen.
Du tipst auf nen Aland. Gut! 
Aber ich verstehe jetzt dein Posting nicht!?
Ich habe dich auch nicht zitiert!?
Jetzt erklär mir doch bitte mal was dein Problem ist? Was stört dich an meiner Umgangsform? Sag ich etwa was falsches?
Kann mir auch ned vorstellen, dass diesen Thread noch kein Mod besucht hat. Aber was soll er denn sagen? 
Das ich recht hab?
Aber Hauptsache die Signatur passt.....

@Silvio, hast du jetzt schon gezählt?

@crayz... hab in dem 18.Beitrag dieses Thrads schon einmal genau erklärt wie beide Fische zu unterscheiden sind. Musst nur mal nachschlagen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aland oder Döbel, Hilfe!*

Auch Mod´s haben Familie und feiern Weihnachten. 

Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass an diesen Tagen hier jeder machen kann, was er will. 
Ich habe keine Lust, an Weihnachten Verwarnungen auszusprechen. Drum ist der Thread hier jetzt dicht.

Dennoch ist vorgemerkt, wer hier über die Stränge geschlagen hat.


----------

